# Happy Birthday Da Weiner!



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Lordy, lordy...looks who's over 40! :devil:
I hope you have a great birthday Da Weiner!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY.......have a wonderful day.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday DW !!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy bday! Have a beer or 10 :devil:


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Did ya' hear the news? It's Da Weiner's *birthday*!!!










Have a great day, DW!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Happy birthday Da.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday Da Weiner.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

*Have a good one!!!*


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Guys!!!!!! Busy at work today. We are having our Annual Thanksgiving Potluck Feast and I have been helping with the kitchen today (not so bad, I get to taste test all the food coming through!). I need a nap!!!! I'm also going out tonight for dinner with hubby. I think I might drink my dinner tonight!!!!!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday! Theres nothing wrong with a liquid dinner,lol.
Hop ya have a great night out.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Happy B-Day, DW hope you get all that you wish for.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Today is your Birthday--Happy Birthday to You !


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday Da Weiner!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy birthday!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Da Weiner!! I hope you had a perfect day and a wonderful evening!!*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ooopsy, almost missed your Birthday, Hope it's a good one!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy B-day Da Weiner! Hope ya had a great one! :>


----------

